# [SOLVED] Jet database engine stopped the process



## Mid_Life_Crisis (Jan 15, 2010)

"The Microsoft Jet database engine stopped the process because you and another user are attempting to change the same data at the same time."

I am attempting to open a copy of a database that I pulled from a remote computer to work on locally because it gave this message at the original location. I get the same message here. I can't even open it "Exclusive - Read only".
Microsoft's JetComp tool won't work on it either.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Jet database engine stopped the process*

If you can open with shift key go to:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/283849/en-us?spid=2509&sid=106
for repair instructions. The original database should have been installed in "SPLIT". Not doing so causes the problem you're encountering. Hopefully you won't have to recreate the database.


----------

